

Ask HN: Does your app need Quickbooks integration? - webbruce

I'm looking into integration my web app with Quickbooks and it's a huge pain.  I'm seeing if there's a need to make this easier.  Anyone in the same situation?
======
webbruce
<https://github.com/ruckus/quickeebooks>

